# MULE IS MAKEN BACON WITH POP'S BRINE.  WILL BE SMOKED WITH AMNPS IN MY DELUXE UDS



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

I's time for more bacon. I will be using Pop's brine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

1/2 cup kosher salt.

1 cup sugar

1 cup dark brown sugar.

1 Table spoon cure #1

1 Gallon water

14# pork belly with skin on. I removed the skin, Sorry that pic didn't tun out well so
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






skin removed skin in top of pic. I will make pork rind pellets with the skin. This is a link to my last pork rind pellets

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch













bacon a 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 10, 2013






bacon cut in 3 pieces













bacon a 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 10, 2013






bacon in brine. zip-lock bag of water to hold down.













bacon a 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 10, 2013






Bacon was $3.99 per pound. that is up $1.00 from last time. The butcher will slice it for me for free after It is cured and smoked. The last bacon I did I smoked for 40 + hours with apple .  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...bacon-in-my-deluxe-uds-with-amnps-with-q-veiw  not sure what I will use this time. I'm thinking pitmasters.

I will be using My deluxe UDS and AMNPS  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...divorced-smoke-chamber-for-amnps-lots-of-pics  If you don't have a AMNPS you should have.

It is now in the project fridge for it 2 week rest. I will stir every few days.

More to come,

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 10, 2013)

I use pops brine too.  I love it.

Thinking of making my other barrel into a cold uds.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 10, 2013)

:cheers: Will be waiting but it's going to be a lot of these :cheers:


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Will be waiting but it's going to be a lot of these


LET ME BUY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  watch out for the


----------



## disco (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm watching!







Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 10, 2013)

Is it ready yet.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Is it ready yet.


Heck no! give it a while.....have a


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I have had enough.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

FINE!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok. One more.  Lol


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

your going to get 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If wife finds out about you


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm on my last one... Good Q today boys... Good Q))))


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm on my last one... Good Q today boys... Good Q))))


Nite keith


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well today I opened the bucket and gave everything a stir. It still looks like fresh belly. No pics taken 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Well today I opened the bucket and gave everything a stir. It still looks like fresh belly. No pics taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry never happened!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2013)

You can't give yourself the "no Q view sign" It's like giving yourself the bird.. Haha


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You can't give yourself the "no Q view sign" It's like giving yourself the bird.. Haha


----------



## black (Aug 12, 2013)

-


----------



## fishinchik (Aug 13, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You can't give yourself the "no Q view sign" It's like giving yourself the bird.. Haha


Hey David.. I'll do it for you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    and no that wasn't a typo.. good bacon deserves a thumbs up.    What time is breakfast?


----------



## radio (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in.  Can't wait to see the Bacon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just might have to try making some one of these days


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Hey David.. I'll do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MS Cick

What time will you get here?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here we are 12 days later. I pulled the belly from the brine. Looks great, no bad smell.

Gave it a rinse in cold water. Placed on a wire rack and into the fridge. It will take a nice

nap. Then it will be smoked.  I will probably use the MES 40 with AMNPS. Cold smoke

only. No heat . I Haven't desided what pellet to use. I might change to the UDS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice color













bacon a 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 21, 2013






Cross section













bacon a 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 21, 2013






Look at the lean to fat lines. It is going to fry up so good..













bacon a 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 21, 2013






The smoke will start after the nap.

More pics to come.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice.  I used pitmasters last time.


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

The part of smoking that kills me is the patience. The results are great but your post is a great example of the anticipation!

Watching!

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> The part of smoking that kills me is the patience. The results are great but your post is a great example of the anticipation!
> 
> Watching!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco............Most of your threads are a dance..............You do it like a Waltz...........It is done when it is done.....Enjoy the dance

Happy smoken my friend

David


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Thanks Disco............Most of your threads are a dance..............You do it like a Waltz...........It is done when it is done.....Enjoy the dance
> 
> Happy smoken my friend
> 
> David


Har! A poet and a cook. You are a special person!

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> Har! A poet and a cook. You are a special person!
> 
> Disco


The smoke will finish the dance...........

Happy smoken

David


----------



## smoking b (Aug 21, 2013)

I missed this somehow... Seems to be coming along perfect David!  By the way it looks I would say it's gonna fry up great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'm in for sure now - can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

You da man Mule! Think mine comes out Saturday then a day in the reefer, maybe two. Ya know it seems to me the better bacon smokes I have done have been on dryer slabs. But I will have to look, I think I have too much to smoke at one sitting. Sure wish I'd got that 40.

Then I'll take a bacon break that'll be a case plus 1 and 1/2. Sure have learned alot though.

Mule ya tryed any corn cob yet? Sure made my color nice.

What time are we shooting for with this load? Smoke it for one week or two?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> You da man Mule! Think mine comes out Saturday then a day in the reefer, maybe two. Ya know it seems to me the better bacon smokes I have done have been on dryer slabs. But I will have to look, I think I have too much to smoke at one sitting. Sure wish I'd got that 40.
> 
> Then I'll take a bacon break that'll be a case plus 1 and 1/2. Sure have learned alot though.
> 
> ...


I'll smoke it till I like the color. It will depend on what pellets I deside to smoke with,

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Now it's in the smoke. I know I started out going to smoke the bacon in my UDS. However I moved to the MES 40 with hickory pellets in the AMNPS

I will let the AMNPS burn till it burns out. Then I'll put it back in the fridge to rest for the day. Then back in the smoke tomorrow night.

More pics to come.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 22, 2013)

How do u think oak would be?  I have some to use up.   Will buy hickory to try thou.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 22, 2013)

The only oak I have ever used is splits and chunks. I would be fine. With as many oak trees as I have. I never buy oak. Only reason I buy hickory is I sure do like it. I have a big hickory tree right beside my smoker. I always have limbs.

I may do apple tomorrow or mix apple and hickory. I have been on a apple kick for a while.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 25, 2013)

Into the MES with hickory pellets in the AMNPS













Bacon a 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 25, 2013






Nice smoke













bacon a 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 25, 2013






after 1 AMNPS burn













bacon a 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 25, 2013






Starting to take on a nice color. Will smoke again tonight.













bacon a 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 25, 2013






It is resting in the fridge till tonight. It will then get more smoke.

More pics to come.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2013)

Lookin' real good, David !!!

Great choice on the Hickory pellets !!







Bear


----------



## foamheart (Aug 25, 2013)

Lookin good my friend!

Love those hangers.

I wonder, anyone ever try smoking a big piece of to eat? Would ya have to do internal to 165? Maybe 145 like tenderloin? It is cured.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Lookin good my friend!
> 
> Love those hangers.
> 
> I wonder, anyone ever try smoking a big piece of to eat? Would ya have to do internal to 165? Maybe 145 like tenderloin? It is cured.



I would take it a bit more than 145* braising works well, you want the fat to render a bit or its too chewy. Makes for a yummy treat!


----------



## disco (Aug 25, 2013)

Dang, now I'm achin' to be makin' bacon. Looking forward to the finished product.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Lookin good my friend!
> 
> Love those hangers.
> 
> I wonder, anyone ever try smoking a big piece of to eat? Would ya have to do internal to 165? Maybe 145 like tenderloin? It is cured.


145* would be safe to eat, like any whole meat Pork, but I would save my "Bacon to 145* " smokes for the more lean CB and BBB.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Aug 25, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> 145* would be safe to eat, like any whole meat Pork, but I would save my "Bacon to 145* " smokes for the more lean CB and BBB.
> 
> Bear


Molkei has got me wanting to try some ever since he poached that belly. I have three slab in the smoker now, with three more to start in a day our two, then I am out of bellys again. Figured with 6 slabs it would be a good time to see how it would be as a meat. Hard to think of a good starch to accompany it, possibly noodles. Taters nor bread sounds like a good combination, Maybe rice? Sorry didn't mean to highjack the thread.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

out of the smoke













bacon a 11.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013






This is after 3 loads of hickory pellets in AMNPS













bacon a 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013






All sliced up













bacon a 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013






Here is the money shot.













bacon a 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013






It taste so good!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2013)

NICE.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

c farmer said:


> NICE.


Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh Yeah-----Lots of good eating there, David!!!

Another Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah-----Lots of good eating there, David!!!
> 
> Another Nice Job!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## disco (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks truly great.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Disco said:


> Looks truly great.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tasty looking Bacon!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking Bacon!


It taste GREAT!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks good Mule, as usually.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Looks good Mule, as usually.


Foam,Thanks for the kind words.


----------

